# Nailing Hardi board siding



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Siding nails are good. similar to roofing nails.

Rings are good too.

*Nails - Wood Framing*
• Siding nail (0.09" shank x 0.221" HD x 2" long)
• 11ga. roofing nail (0.121" shank x 0.371" HD x 1.25" long)

*OSB minimum 7/16"*
• 11ga. roofing nail (0.121" shank x 0.371" HD x 1.75" long)
• Ribbed Wafer-head or equivalent (No. 8 x 1 5/8" long x 0.375" HD).

Instead of asking for advice and getting "different opinions" go to the Hardie website and you can get a PDF installation guide.

They will tell you what nails to use, how and where to nail, etc.

Any advice counter to that guide could void your manufacturer's warranty, so use it.

Here: http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/helpSupport_instructions.shtml


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh and their best practices guide is very good, from what I've read of it.

It would be _very _good for someone who doesn't have a lot of experience installing siding.

*hint hint*


----------



## steelpony5555 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, the last link you provided was alot clearer then the link from the Hardi's main page. I read the requirments on Hardi's web page but have talked to local contractors and they all seem to have their own way to doing it. I am gonna stick to roofing nails for the lap siding as i had figured since they have a larger head. I mainly was wondering about the ringed nails that some contractors use, but I thought they would tear up the cement board going in. I have done vinyl siding in the past but have never done Hardi board.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

steelpony5555 said:


> Thanks, the last link you provided was alot clearer then the link from the Hardi's main page. I read the requirments on Hardi's web page* but have talked to local contractors and they all seem to have their own way to doing it.* .


And that's what will get them in trouble if something ever fails. You HAVE to follow Hardie installation. If something fails and they come out to inspect it and you don't follow their installation guide, they will not cover anything. And they shouldn't. Print out their installation guide and follow everything they tell you to do. Good Luck!

Pay attention to the detail depending on what zone your in to the height that you keep the bottom of the siding off the steps, deck, roof and above window and door trim. Very important. Look at figure 2, 3, 4 and 5.

http://www.jameshardie.com/pdf/install/hardieshingle-hz5.pdf


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

Joe Carola said:


> If something fails and they come out to inspect it and you don't follow their installation guide, they will not cover anything. And they shouldn't.


If your deviation from their recommendations had nothing to do with the failure, seems kinda sleazy to weasel out of their responsibility.


----------



## Tigerloose (Dec 5, 2010)

Hot dipped galvanized 8d. Roofing nails? There's a reason that they are called roofing nails.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

use stainless only,they are worth the added cost, and yes you can get roofing nails in stainless


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

A Squared said:


> If your deviation from their recommendations had nothing to do with the failure, seems kinda sleazy to weasel out of their responsibility.


it's not weaseling. It's a very simple agreement between the manufacturer and consumer.

Do it the way it is supposed to be done and you have a warranty.

Do it the way it is not supposed to be done you have no warranty.

It is your choice which way you want to go. Don't complain if it bites you in the ass later.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

A Squared said:


> If your deviation from their recommendations had nothing to do with the failure, seems kinda sleazy to weasel out of their responsibility.


If you put the bottom of the siding 1" off the roof and it fails because they tell you to put it 2" off the roof they will not cover it. That's what I'm talking about. There's a reason why they tell you to keep it 2" off the roof, so it doesn't fail. It's not their responsibility because you don't listen to proper installation. Why should it be? If you did install it 2" above and it failed and they tried to weasel their way out of it, then you can say that they are sleazy.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I use Stainless Steel Ring Shank Roofing Nails on Hardi Lap.

If the product is supposed to last "almost forever", the nails should too.


----------

